# Help english bulldog puppy Skin



## Jackyv (Apr 20, 2013)

So 2 months ago I bought my Bullie from a breeder cute Lil pup but 3 weeks I notice these little red bumps took him to the vet and told he is healthy and I had nothing to worry bout but those bumps got worst he had a scab on his head which fell off to form the same scab in the same spot then I notice he was getting these bigger red bumps on his front legs so I took him to a different vet and told me that his skin was just irritated so he gave him some glucco something which boosts his immune system I think it was some type of steroid that look like a big pill and told me to bathe like every 4 days and I have to apply this pet balm and spray with some spray to help with the irritating skin he told me doing this is funna make the skin worst then turn good I'm on day 3 I'm freaking out cause its so BAd and I notice since he popped that pill my pup has been really lazy to where he isn't playful anymore and always tired but I'm scared that my dog might have more then just irritated skin I just want him to get better


----------



## TRDmom (Mar 3, 2013)

What food does he eat? Have you contacted the breeder? Have they seen this before? Do any of their other dogs expereince this? Your pup probably is tired with the immune system "boost." When the body is trying to repair itself, the individual may be tired. You may want a second opinion from another vet.


----------



## TRDmom (Mar 3, 2013)

If it is diet related, you may need to find something with limited ingredients or feed raw.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Have you had him tested for Mange? If not I would, surprised your vet would not do a skin scraping. I would also have him tested for Puppy Strangles.

Who did you get this puppy from? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Jackyv (Apr 20, 2013)

I have contacted the the breeder no response. But I made a vet appt for Monday with a new vet I really hope they don't give me the run around but with the last vet I didn't take him my bf did and he said they did a skin annalayis and they told him he is healthy and he waa chked for yeast and they gave him a pill called glucco something to boost his immune system. since he took that pill on Monday he still is tired is that normal? Cause he isn't as playful anymore I'm so worried. I give him blue buffalo puppy food. But my bf was giving him this treat but I threw that away and it was filled with soy crap. The vet gave me this all purpose pet balm from pro Sence and antiseptic spray by prosence to put on his body and that was it


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Look up Puppy Strangles and see if his symptoms fit that. His skin looks similar to what a puppy with PS looks like.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm not a vet but that looks a whole heck of a lot like demodetic mange. Which is treatable and not contagious to humans or healthy dogs. BUT!!! It could be lots of other things so I suggest a skin scrape and a second vet check.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Looks like demodetic mange. It looks just like mange and your puppy is just the right age for it. Any dog can get mange but puppies that have been away from their moms for a few months have a drop in their immune systems and if they have mange this is when it will start to come out.


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

+1 for mange. I don't think that's a food allergy at all :|


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

I hope he is better that does look disturbing poor puppy.... Once he heals in the future you can use oatmeal shampoo on him when he needs his bath-- that is very soothing for sensitive skin....


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Another for mange....hope the OP comes back with an update


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I also thought demodex when I saw it. I'd agree with the skin scraping, and if that gets you nowhere, see if there's a veterinary dermatologist in the vicinity.


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

I definitely think that is likely to be mange and not a food allergy. I've never seen a food allergy have that severe of a skin reaction. Good luck!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

it does look exactly like the red mange a collie puppy we got when I was a child. Medicine approaches are so different now then they may of been in the dark ages  of my time I hope there is help for your pup finding a specialist. Our puppy couldn't over come it and my parents took the vets advice to help her pass over. Thinking back over it now, it started to appear after the puppy shots lots of red bumbs on the puppies chin and around her mouth. My understanding it's a negative immune response ??? So yes find a specialist and stay away from further vaccines at this time as only healthy animals are to be vaccinated ..


----------



## Jackyv (Apr 20, 2013)

You guys were right it was mange he has the D mange and a mild case of the S mange I'm so worried! But he had his 1st dipped today and a shot of ivormencin something like that but when I went to get him him that smell he had before wasn't as bad and I can tell somewhat of an improvement but he has to get 2 more dips plus 2 more shots in 2weeks increments. I just hope it works but like I said I see somewhat of improvements but of course his energy isn't there I'm just really mad about the last vet that diagnosed us because I could have been treated him but I'm just praying it goes away he is my baby and I want him to get better!  but come to find out they said he probably got it from his mom I've been trying to contact the breeder but yet still no answers but thanks for everyone that has helped out ill post pics soon and keep y'all updated Thank u!!!


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

sometimes bad cases like this can take a few months to clear up. We are still working on a dog named Titus his skin infection is raging and its been 9 months. It took a few months to clear up the mange and a lot of dips. So expect a long haul! The resulting skin infection is usually a lot harder to clear up then the mange. =-) Mange breaks down the immune system and recovering from that is tough. Titus was much worse then your little one and had it for a long time before he was found abandoned in a house emaciated and bleeding.

Titus recovering from his bad case of mange


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Did you get the puppy from a breeder on craigslist or something like that? I'm just wondering because if you got him shipped to you from online chances are (not always the person could be busy) that the person has changed their number and hasn't thought about the puppy since it got out of their care. I hope that is not the case and that the breeder is just busy, but it doesn't sound good.  I hope they get better both titus and the puppy  they are too young to be going though this awfulness


----------



## Jackyv (Apr 20, 2013)

Fade said:


> sometimes bad cases like this can take a few months to clear up. We are still working on a dog named Titus his skin infection is raging and its been 9 months. It took a few months to clear up the mange and a lot of dips. So expect a long haul! The resulting skin infection is usually a lot harder to clear up then the mange. =-) Mange breaks down the immune system and recovering from that is tough. Titus was much worse then your little one and had it for a long time before he was found abandoned in a house emaciated and bleeding.
> 
> Titus recovering from his bad case of mange




Aw poor Titus. So you said his mange is all good what skin infection does he have? My vet informed me that its a little easier for a puppy to recover from mange then an adult dog. How long until your started being his normal self? I hate that BANE isn't acting like his normal self but my vet told me to make him go on walks. It's just so sad to think of the things that our dogs can get but by lookin at his pics he is lookin good especially if you said it was worst then my dogs mange. But as for the breeder I did not get it from Craigslist It was from a website and we went to his house and he had 4 litters but I picjed the runt of the family. As for Titus I really hope he feels better! I kno how you feel


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

For the OP: it sounds like this breeder isn't one of the good ones. Thank you for caring for this pup, I know some who wouldn't. Keep us posted please


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Jackyv said:


> Aw poor Titus. So you said his mange is all good what skin infection does he have? My vet informed me that its a little easier for a puppy to recover from mange then an adult dog. How long until your started being his normal self? I hate that BANE isn't acting like his normal self but my vet told me to make him go on walks. It's just so sad to think of the things that our dogs can get but by lookin at his pics he is lookin good especially if you said it was worst then my dogs mange. But as for the breeder I did not get it from Craigslist It was from a website and we went to his house and he had 4 litters but I picjed the runt of the family. As for Titus I really hope he feels better! I kno how you feel


A breeder having four litters at one time and letting a buyer just walk in and pick a pup doesn't have the sound of a good breeder. I doubt you'll be able to make any headway on notifying the breeder or getting any assistance from him.

Make sure to be washing bedding and his collar or harness regularly since you said he has sarcoptic mange also.

I've cared for two demodetic mange puppies. Neither was as bad off as your puppy when I had them; one because we started treatment earlier as soon as we pulled her from the city shelter and the other who actually started off as bad as your puppy (no fur at all) but had made great progress being treated in a shelter before she came to me and then very good progress during her month staying with me. I've seen a few really bad cases that were successfully cured in about 6 months, of course getting better little by little the whole time. As the puppy ages, their immune system gets stronger anyway so that helps.

Your puppy probably feels miserable with painful, itchy skin so he isn't interested in playing and walking. As his skin heals, he should get back to his normal self.

Demodex mites are carried by all dogs, they do get them from mama, but a healthy dog with a healthy immune system can keep the mites under control. Low immune system, stressful situation, and low quality food or lack of food all contribute to making the dog unable to keep the mites at bay. 
So it helps to counter-act that: feed as good of quality food as you can afford, many dogs do well on grain-free; add some fish oil or feed sardines (packed in water, no salt, regular grocery store kind). Try to make his environment as low stress as possible- things like not introducing him to lots of people or busy situations or taking him places that he finds stressful. 

I used a benzoyl peroxide shampoo, something like this one and gave a bath every 3-4 days. It helps prevent infection, cleans the skin and helps remove the icky smell yucky-ness mange crud. My vet also put the puppy with the really inflamed skin on an oral antibiotic (she had basically zits all over her belly, neck and legs). I dosed with oral ivomec daily, I suppose the shots would work the same. My vet said dips are kind of old school and the meds+shampoo was sufficient so they didn't get dipped.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Who was the breeder OP? You can PM it to me. I know some of the bad ones which is what this sounds like. 4 litters at one time never sounds good, and letting you just come in a pick a pup is not what good breeders do. 

All pups have D-mange mites they are passed down, but it takes a compromised immune system for them to cause issues. 

Shell has basically said anything I would have. I am sorry this happened to your pup, but it's not likely you will ever get in contact with this breeder again.


----------



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

Jackyv said:


> Aw poor Titus. So you said his mange is all good what skin infection does he have? My vet informed me that its a little easier for a puppy to recover from mange then an adult dog. How long until your started being his normal self? I hate that BANE isn't acting like his normal self but my vet told me to make him go on walks. It's just so sad to think of the things that our dogs can get but by lookin at his pics he is lookin good especially if you said it was worst then my dogs mange. But as for the breeder I did not get it from Craigslist It was from a website and we went to his house and he had 4 litters but I picjed the runt of the family. As for Titus I really hope he feels better! I kno how you feel


Titus has not recovered and its been 8 months. The mites are gone but he had it for possibly over a year. and the infection is so bad we do not know if we can ever get it under control. We have pretty much exhausted all types of antibiotics. Augmentin ( $4-6 per PILL ) is the only one strong enough to control the raging infection. and daily antibiotic injections. 
When a dog has mites. They create itching hairloss and scabs. Dogs then will itch and chew anything to relieve themselves. This results in open sores that get a regular infection. If left for a long period of time this infection can spread all over the skin of the body. This takes a lot of time and a lot of neglect. Titus was abandoned. He was 60lbs when we first saw him and his is 90lbs now. He was very thin. Super neglected. Who knows how long he was like that? Your dog will recover much easier then poor Titus because your taking care of him. Titus had no care for a very long time. He does now but that may not be enough, I just do not have the heart to tell the family because they love Titus.


----------



## Jackyv (Apr 20, 2013)

These are his results so far the 1st pic was before treatment the 2nd after his 1st dip and shot the 3rd and 4th pic is after his 2nd dip and shot! I'm really seein improvement his hair is growing back he is back to his playful ways I just hope after his last dip and shot that his skin scrape turns out good *fingers cross* but I'm glad that yucky smell is gone! But I also give him fish oil once a day and I give him yogurt with his kibble at night and I sometimes give him hard boiled eggs! I'll keep y'all posted!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow! I had never seen anything like this before, so glad he's clearing up.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the update... awesome for the improvements.. Sending good thoughts yalls way...


----------

